# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: درخواست جذب مدیر برای تالار jquery

## سعید کشاورز

سلام ...
تالار jquery به شدت نیاز به مدیر فعال  داره...
یه سری از بچه ها هستن که انگیزه ی بالایی دارن و همچنین سطح معلومتشون هم خوبه..
حتما(لطفا) رسیدگی کنید

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

سلام
موافقم ب شدت!
الان خوف میکنم بیام تاپیک بزنم تو این تالار!!! کلا کسی جواب نمیده!!!

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> سلام.بنده هم اعلام داوطلبی میکنم


کسانی که با مدیریت ایشان موافقند در همین تاپیک پاسخ بدهند.

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

کسی دوس داشت هستم

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

کسی دوس داشت هستم vb.net

----------


## moalla

سلام دوستان. توی جی کوئری کار کردم اما تجربه گردوندن تالار رو ندارم
اما فکر میکنم بتونم از لحاظ آموزش بخش جی کوئری رو قوی کنم. حالا چه مسئولش باشم چه نباشم
آقای کرامتی در ضمن با محل زندگیتون خیلی خاطرات برام مرور شد. دوران کودکی و نوجوانی رو باغ صبا بودم. بین ملک و بهار شیراز. کوچه میرجهانگیری.....

سایتم که شاید تا سابقه تالیف کتابهام و خود آموزشهام توش هست: www.quicklearn.ir

----------


## سعید کشاورز

> کسانی که با مدیریت ایشان موافقند در همین تاپیک پاسخ بدهند.


آقای کرامتی به نظر من کاربر moalla میتونن گزینه ی خوبی برای مدیریت باشن..ایشون توی تالار طراحی وب سایت فعالیت خوبی دارن و به jquery هم مسلط هستن ...اگر امکانش هست ایشون رو به عنوان مدیر معرفی کنید، بنا به دو دلیل:
1) چون هم دانش این کار رو دارن
2) هم به خواسته ها و سوالات دوستان اهمیت میدن و به مشکلات بقیه رسیدگی میکنن..

----------


## سعید کشاورز

> لطفا دوستان به من رای بدن.قول میدم مدیر خوبی باشم و اگه نقصی هم بود جبران میکنم.من خیلی دوست دارم مدیر این بخش باشم.


قول دادن واسه ی ما ملاک نیست:
دوتا فاکتور مهم باید داشته باشین:
1) سطح علمی 
2) پشتکار و پاسخ دادن به نیاز های کاربران..
------------------------
البته شما اگر مایل هستین یه مدت توی تالار  جی کوئری فعال باشین تا ببینیم سطح دانش شما چقدر هستش و همچنین انگیزه ی شما..اونوقت شما تایید صلاحیت میشین :چشمک: 
البته هنوز منتظریم که آقای کرامتی تصمیم بگیرن

----------


## jamejam123

من به *Executable* رای می دم
اشااله که مدیر خوبی باشه

----------


## burdo68

من به آقای 
*Executable* 
   				رای میدم. ان شاءالله که بتونه مدیر موفقی باشه. البته زیاد سطح توقعمون بالا نیست و همین که بتونه حداکثر سعیش رو برای حل مشکلات کاربران انجام بده کافیه.

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

با نظر سعید خان(*pro_man*) موافقم . جناب *moalla* توانش را دارن.
از بقیه دوستان شناخت ندارم متاسفانه.

----------


## _behnam_

سلام دوستان.
با اجازه.
به نظر من مدیر باید علاوه بر سطح علمی انگیزه، علاقه به مدیریت داشته باشه و بتونه خوب از پس مدیریت بربیاد.
به نظر من سایت برنامه نویس باید مثل بعضی از سایت های تالاری دیگه *مدیر آزمایشی* داشته باشه.
شاید اونی که اینقدر با عشق میگه توی مدتی که مدیر بشه بتونه خیلی پیشرفت کنه و نیازهای بخش رو برطرف کنه.
آقای*کـرامتی* به نظرم آقای *Executable* و آقای  *moalla*  هردو میتونن تالار مربوطه رو بچرخونن.
اگه هم دوستان اعتراضی دارن میتونید واسه یه مدت اونهارو مدیر آزمایشی بخش کنید تا کاندیدها بتونن تلاش خودشون رو کنن و به دوستان ثابت کنن که از پس این کار برمیان.


با تشکر /

----------


## moalla

ممنون از دوستانی که ابراز لطف کردن.  :لبخند: 

اما فکر کنم با توجه به شور و شوق آقای Executable بهتره من به نفع ایشون برم کنار  :چشمک: 
امیدوارم بقیه قسمتها هم مدیر فعال تری پیدا کنه
تالار طراحی سایت هم حس میکنم یه مدیر فعال نیاز داره

----------


## سعید کشاورز

جناب کرامتی ، آقای moalla اعلام کردند که میتونن به عنوان مدیر همکاری داشته باشن..ایشون به نظر من و چند نفر دیگه شرایط مدیر بودن رو دارن..اگر ممکن هست ایشون رو به عنوان مدیر بخش جی کوئری انتخاب کنید..
با تشکر

----------

